# Question for men



## anony2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Do you think it is okay to watch porn when your kids are in the same room as you are if you just hide it from them? Why/why not?

I am referring to kids less than 10 years old, boy and or girls.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Absolutly NOT


----------



## anony2 (Apr 28, 2012)

just got it 55 said:


> Absolutly NOT


Why?

What would you say to a man that did this, say you found out that your son was doing this in front of his kids??


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

I would say call the cops. Get a restraining order against him. That this person is a unfit parent.


----------



## anony2 (Apr 28, 2012)

richie33 said:


> I would say call the cops. Get a restraining order against him. That this person is a unfit parent.


Why?


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

There is a rating system in the United States. Even in adult movies no one under 18. What he is doing is against the law. For you to even ask why is strange in itself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anony2 (Apr 28, 2012)

richie33 said:


> There is a rating system in the United States. Even in adult movies no one under 18. What he is doing is against the law. For you to even ask why is strange in itself.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am asking you WHY because I want your opinion, not because I do not know why.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

I am out of this discussion. When kids are involved there should be no discussion.....get OUT of this relationship.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

anony, your responses are looking a bit trollish here. The answer is obvious. If your kids are in the room then your primary role is parent. To exposed them (or risk exposing them) to porn is on the way to child abuse.


----------



## anony2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Shoto1984 said:


> anony, your responses are looking a bit trollish here. The answer is obvious. If your kids are in the room then your primary role is parent. To exposed them (or risk exposing them) to porn is on the way to child abuse.


No, I am not trolling. I need opinions on this subject. 

What would you say to a man that you know who does this or has done this or what advice would you give to him?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

These videos have sound. Also, what's the point of being in the same room with your kids if you're not interacting with them? Kids are a hoot and tons more fun if you pay attention to them. They see and hear lots more than we imagine. 
It's not just needlessly exposing them to things they don't need to see and hear, it's wasting precious time you'll never recover. Most people don't have near enough time with their kids as it is. Seems a shame to waste it.


----------



## anony2 (Apr 28, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> These videos have sound. Also, what's the point of being in the same room with your kids if you're not interacting with them? Kids are a hoot and tons more fun if you pay attention to them. * They see and hear lots more than we imagine. *
> It's not just needlessly exposing them to things they don't need to see and hear, it's wasting precious time you'll never recover. Most people don't have near enough time with their kids as it is. Seems a shame to waste it.



I totally agree but for the sake of argument, let's say the sound was off or the person had headphones on. What would be the reason a man would do this, could it be that he just isn't getting enough sex from his wife?


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Female here but: 
Because he's a creep bc he has no respect for his children.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

anony2 said:


> No, I am not trolling. I need opinions on this subject.
> 
> What would you say to a man that you know who does this or has done this or what advice would you give to him?


Seriously? Because a man shouldnt have porn on his mind when he is in a room with his kids, its really that simple. 

For someone to be able to do this shows he needs help. I used to and still do change the channel if Im watching an R rated movie and the kids walked in the living room. The two simply do not mix.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

anony2 said:


> I totally agree but for the sake of argument, let's say the sound was off or the person had headphones on. What would be the reason a man would do this, could it be that he just isn't getting enough sex from his wife?


What does his behavior have to do with his sex life with his wife?

He can't find any other time to watch porn when he is alone? He can't masturbate alone in the shower, if need be?

What is he going to do if he gets turned on by the porn, which is the whole point he's is watching it for? Is he going to masturbate in the room with the kids?

No,* if he can't wait until he is alone to watch porn, then he has a porn addiction. * It has nothing to do with whether he is or isn't getting enough sex from his wife.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

anony2 said:


> I am asking you WHY because I want your opinion, not because I do not know why.


Because its something that they do not need to see at that age and if they do, it can be very confusing..

They wouldn't have the neccesary experience or education needed to process that in a positive way..

Of course this is a generalization, but I'm fairly sure that in this case its a safe stance...


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

What do you think Child Protective Services would think or say if they heard this situation was happening? Those kids would be taken away in a second and a report would be filed. 

Are you seriously asking this question?????????? :scratchhead:

An action like this demonstrates very poor judgement....and if a person does this....what other bad judgement decisions is this adult possibly making that could affect these kids?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Not sure why it would matter if his wife was having sex with him or not. He's not having sex with a computer or with anyone depicted on it. If one wishes to argue he's engaging in surrogate sex, doing so in the presence of children seems doubly creepy. Even if the sound is turned off, if one's attention is focused on some skank doing the humpty, they have no idea what their children are or where those little eyes focus.


----------



## anony2 (Apr 28, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> What do you think Child Protective Services would think or say if they heard this situation was happening? Those kids would be taken away in a second and a report would be filed.
> 
> Are you seriously asking this question?????????? :scratchhead:
> 
> An action like this demonstrates very poor judgement....and if a person does this....what other bad judgement decisions is this adult possibly making that could affect these kids?


I think the CPS would do a full investigation and possibly take the children away. This actually happened with one of my cousins daughters and they still do not have their children back. 

Yes, I am seriously asking this question, it was something that was discussed between me and my counselor about porn addiction. 

What she said is that a lot of times men with porn addictions will say that their wives aren't giving them enough sex, she said that this is blame shifting and it is often done with people that have addictions.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

anony2 said:


> Do you think it is okay to watch porn when your kids are in the same room as you are if you just hide it from them? Why/why not?



IMHO,
It is wrong to watch porn when there are children in the same room. Young children should not be exposed to pornography by the adults who are supposed to be caring for them.

If you are supposed to be looking after the kids then concentrate on them.

If you want to watch porn (for whatever reason) the wait until the kids have gone to bed and enjoy it in privacy.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

anony2 said:


> What would you say to a man that you know who does this or has done this or what advice would you give to him?


Advice? I would tell him to get his fvcking head out of his azz!!!!

But, I'm straight forward that way. Sometimes "blunt" is better...


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I think there's an overreaction here.

We wouldn't have the same reaction if a woman was reading erotica while her kids sat in front of her watching TV, would we? I don't think so.

The problem is not the porn itself but the chance/probability that a child may see it. If the guy put down his phone/laptop for a minute or one of the kids walked up behind him, there's a good chance that they could see something. The chances are much less if a child walked up behind the mother who was reading erotica (assuming no pics in the book).

So it isn't about just doing it (because if that was the case, the guy would be "wrong" if he was in the basement alone, right?). It's the risk of exposure that is wrong.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Good points Chris Taylor!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree with Chris, it is not the lack of attention to his kids that is necessarily the problem (though it could be if he was locking himself away in a room or something) it't the risk of the kids being exposed to something they should not be exposed to.

But sex isn't some evil thing... what if it were just a gory action movie with a little blood and guts?

Or if it is about the lack of attention to the kids, then what about people who participate on TAM when they are in the same room with their kids, would that be equally disrespectful of their kids because the kids aren't getting their full attention?

Personally I think if you really can't keep your porn compulsion contained enough to wait for a more appropriate time to enjoy it by yourself, or at the very least not in the company of children around, you have a problem that needs some fixing. But depending on the details of this activity it certainly may not justify getting CPS involved.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't think there's an overreaction at all!

Kid that age are always active and running about.
When my nephews and nieces are over at our place they are all over me when we are in the same room.
If I'm on the computer they always want to know what am I looking at and ask 21 questions.

If I looked at porn when they're in the same room then obviously they too will see the porn..
Looking at porn in the same room with kids ,cannot be right on any level.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok... This probably isn't even being considered looking at porn but more ART.. my husband never looks at anything LIVE, videos, No sound.....he also doesn't Yank to it... (even if he was alone)....Yes, he is very odd. 

He pays $70 a year to use some special online downloader.....and collects endless artfully photographed Naked pics ...from various countries.... It's been a hobby of his for years......I often find it terribly silly....because he doesn't take the time to really LOOK at them anyway! I ask who in the world is he going to give these to - his [email protected]#$% 

He has a couple Hard drives full of this stuff.. But yeah... he does have that thing going when our teens are in the same room...*But they don't see anything....just the down loader page....a very boring screen with lines on it... for all they know he is downloading music , a book, he does that too.*

*He looks & finds what he wants when they are NOT in the room*...adding to his down loader... So yeah, major careful... never been caught... and honestly, as open as we are with our oldest sons... they already realize how Dad is... pretty typical guy. 

His flavor of Porn couldn't be any tamer -when ya get down to it.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

What are we calling porn in this particular instance? Everyone has a different definition of what's pornographic so I'd be curious about what's he's actually viewing. 
Some rated R movies can be considered pornographic depending on the who is watching it.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Ok... This probably isn't even being considered looking at porn but more ART.


I've wondered about these arbitrary definitions because there are nudist colonies all over the USA, including family-oriented ones. So you have young kids and old geezers running around naked, no problem - yet if that same old geezer has a picture of the same kids on his computer... he's going to prison. :scratchhead:

We have zero interest in nudist colonies and do not show our kids porn. It's just odd to us, and especially the parents who take their kids to such places - if they posted pics on the internet instead it would be national news. So why aren't these nudist colonies being raided by SWAT teams and television cameras rolling?


----------



## redwing_10 (Mar 29, 2012)

watching porn when kids are in the room... wrong.. just plain wrong...


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

anony2 said:


> I totally agree but for the sake of argument, let's say the sound was off or the person had headphones on. What would be the reason a man would do this, could it be that he just isn't getting enough sex from his wife?


Because there's 24 hours in a day and if you can't wait until the kids aren't around you to watch the old spank bank, you've got a serious porn addiction.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Was thinking about this issue, and while I agree it's inappropriate to be using porn where kids could see, I don't think it's necessarily neglectful to do it in a locked room... I mean there are lots of proponents here that support parents from having locks on the bedroom door and sneaking in some afternoon delight. I dont necessarily see this as much different as long as kids aren't being left unattended to fend for themselves for long periods of time. 

Otoh, if it could be planned for a different time then that is likely more appropriate.


----------

